# Time for baby rats to leave mom?



## Sowa (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a litter of rats. They will be 5 weeks old on Monday. I was planning to separate the boys at that point from the mom and female baby. Someone is interested in 2 but they want them on Sunday for their daughters b-day and her heart is set on it. I was planning to keep them til 6 weeks but if they aren't with mom is it ok if they go a day before 5 weeks? I want what is best for my babies but I also want them to find nice homes where they will be loved. I guess the girl saved up to buy a cage and everything.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

In the end it is up to you. 

I breed and sell babies and I will often have people asking me to bend my rules.. can they have the baby early or can they just take one? They may be an absolute great home but I question if they are ok with letting one thing slide that is best for the rat and not themselves what else will they be ok with letting slide? 

To me people like that usually do not have the patience to be good pet owners, they are the ones who end up moving and instead of trying to find a place that allows pets they just rehome them, they get a new job/new other pet/new kid and put the old pets on the back burner or rehome them because the excitement has worn off. Are they a good home or a great forever home?

5 weeks is the earliest I'd ever suggest someone considers selling, a day early is not going to be that disastrous in the grand scheme of things but it will likely be harder and more stressful on the babies. If you do decide to do it I'd give them a box of bedding from their cage to atleast have the smell to help them transition. 

I do prefer 6 weeks though and even am considering not selling my babies until 7-8 weeks. But I would say just use your best judgement.


----------



## Sowa (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I'm moving mom on Monday anyway since the babies will be 5 weeks. Do I need to slowly keep her away for longer and longer for the boys or do I just take her out and be done with it on Monday? There are 10 boys so they have lots of company.


----------

